# Switching from Life's Abundance



## joshwooding (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm getting my 7 year old Lab off of Life's Abundance but I am absolutely overwhelmed by the amount of dry dog foods out there. I've read some of the reviews, but there are several that look really good (Taste of the Wild so far is my pick). How do I pick which one is the best? I was trying to find on the site the dog food with the highest ratings but couldn't figure out where it was. I could sure use some help with this!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Its hard to say what constitutes as the best food because each animal does differently, and what may be best for one dog, may not be for another. Taste of the wild is a good quality food though. 
is this the site you were referring to?

Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings


----------



## sganow (Apr 16, 2009)

I feed my dogs Nature's Variety. They love it and have done well on it.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Ratings are deceptive because it depends on what your and your dog's priorities are in a dog food: price, availability, protein/fat percentages, ingredients, quality control, reputation of the company, etc.

At the bare minimum, my bar is set at not less than 26% protein and 15% fat to maintain healthy coat and toned muscles. 

I like to see specific meats providing the majority of the protein as opposed to plants. I also like to see some fresh meat included as opposed to only rendered "meals".

Taste of the Wild sells very well and is an example of a moderate priced grain-free food. I have not tried it; because I'm not a big fan of using canola oil exclusively for the fatty acids or the inclusion of "smoked/roasted" meats which contain carcinogens to some degree. But those are my priorities and many others are happy with it.

I don't totally trust any dog food manufacturer, but I have less trust in the quality of ingredients from Purina, IAMS, Eukanuba, Science Diet and Diamond than I do others. There are many dogs foods out there that your dog may do very well on. Try one for a couple of months and judge how your dog's coat, skin, eyes, stools, energy level, weight, etc. are.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

I feed my 2 lab girls TOTW, Nature's Variety Instinct and Fromm (all grain free foods-I rotate)
My girls do great on all of them.
If you're asking specifically about TOTW-my girls have done amazing on it. I have fed 3 flavors-High Prairie(venison & bison), Sierra Mountain (lamb) and Pacific Stream (salmon). It's definitely a good place to start!!


----------

